# Sketchup



## Roxie (25 May 2020)

What has happened to Sketchup? I have not used it for some while and when I retrieved an old drawing it told me that it been created in an older version and that should get an up date. Tried to download Sketchup, but the version I was offered, free, was not the version I had been used to!! It would appear that it was a "cut down" version, is the free full Sketchup still available?

John


----------



## MikeK (25 May 2020)

The last time I downloaded Sketchup Make 2017, it was free and worked great on my Mac.

Here is the website for downloading older versions of Sketchup. I don't know if any are still free or require licensing.

https://help.sketchup.com/en/downloading-older-versions


----------



## Roxie (25 May 2020)

Thanks Mike, but it looks as if it is Pro (to be paid for) and I am not a frequent user.


----------



## Mrs C (25 May 2020)

Make 2017 is still available at the link suggested above - that’s the free version.


----------



## Biblu (28 May 2020)

Out of interest, what features aren't in the free version that you need?

I've only just started to use it so can't help, but interested to know if there are some fundamental limitations before I waste time learning it


----------



## gog64 (31 Aug 2020)

This is a cracking tutorial IMO, might answer some of your questions:


----------



## artie (31 Aug 2020)

I didn't know you could still download it.
I returned a couple of months ago after years if absence and found an online version that served my purposes.


----------



## RickG (31 Aug 2020)

Ten years ago I was using Sketchup very regularly. It was a great product and did everything I wanted to design furniture. 
More recently I went to download it and use it. The only version I could seem to find now is online and had nothing like the same functionality. It was harder to use. I think I'd even go back to pencils and paper rather than Sketchup, unless I could justify the cost full version; assuming that version isn't dumbed down in the same way.


----------



## silz (31 Aug 2020)

A


----------



## Woodmouse (1 Sep 2020)

Thank you for posting this link as I was scratching around trying to find it.


----------



## Shultzy (7 Dec 2020)

This is the site for old versions of GOOGLE Sketchup Download Old Versions of Google SketchUp for Windows - OldVersion.com
I'm still using version 8.0.11752 as it is very stable.


----------

